# CCNA study kits?



## SpaceTraveler (May 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I was at the bookstore to see if they had any study kits avail for CCNA certification. There was in fact two; one was by Sybex and the other by Ciscopress. The sybex has the virtual lab included with it whereas Ciscopress did not (and was cheaper).

Is there a reason why I should buy the Sybex that includes the virtual lab? It is $200. I was very tempted on buying it but I decided to ask questions first.


----------



## Matt_1988 (Jan 3, 2009)

what ccna are you taking. I bouth the officila L1&L2 companion guide and it helped me greatly


----------

